# Appaloosa Colt Needs a New Name!



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

I put a deposit on a colt and his name is Willie but I just dont think the name is catchy and the bad thing is willie is in his registered name bbablueyedwillie 

But I would love name ideas, he also does have 2 blue eyes if that helps


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't know why... But when I see him, I think of Thimble.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

His pattern is beautiful. It reminds me of stars... so maybe Galaxy?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh my freakin' gosh .. I just went color blind .. *sigh* How cute is he???


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

He is super cute. Name him Twinkie


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Or pepper...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

He reminds me of something mixed with vanilla ice cream .. but I went through the entire line up of Blue Bell's ice cream flavors and didn't come up with anything ..

lol


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh hes gorgeous.

He reminds me a Balou (from the jungle book) lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Butterscotch


----------



## WTFCas (Jun 11, 2012)

Going with Soenjer's space theme, I like the name Corona. Which is also the outermost part of the sun's atmosphere. I liked that one since he's Palomino. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Did someone say Corona?


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

^ that's exactly what I was thinking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

texasgal said:


> Did someone say Corona?


That was my first thought when they said corona!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WTFCas (Jun 11, 2012)

That Corona would work well too, especially with his coloring. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Or Cream Soda.....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Going with Willie

"Willie Wonka" or just "Wonka"

Wee Willie

Willy Nillly
Willy Vanilly

or
not wilie

Toffee
PB&J (peanut butter and Jam)

Crackles
Skeedoo
Karo mello


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

My only problem with corona is it sounds girly and that's probably because in Spanish feminine things end with a masculine o. Gosh dang Spanish class!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bandita1 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd stick with Willie. Willie run? Yeah. Willie buck? Probably.....

Cutie pie!


----------



## calfboy (May 1, 2011)

How about "Mosquito", I don't know why.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Pistachio. Cute _and_ manly, LOL.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I like the name Oro for yellow/gold type horses. It means gold in Spanish. And that is in its masculine form. =)


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I like Thimble


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

chocolate chip. or just chip


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Going with Willie
> 
> "Willie Wonka" or just "Wonka"
> 
> ...


LOL I vote for Willy Vanilly!


----------



## rosieroo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ochre.. love that one
Red
Lemon
Banoffee pie
Tango
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rosieroo (Jun 20, 2012)

He is lovely btw
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WTFCas (Jun 11, 2012)

I also like Mambo...maybe that's too weird, I dunno.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Freckles!

And oh my gosh he's cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

You guys come up with some really random names!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

How about Speck? Dollar?


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

soenjer55 said:


> His pattern is beautiful. It reminds me of stars... so maybe Galaxy?


Or comet? 

or Freckles
Aubrey because he reminds me of the season of Autumn
Copper because he looks covered in pennies
Caramel
Toffee
Paprika
Gravel
Cochise
Cayenne
Dash
Glimmer
Topaz


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

Macaroni!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

when i saw the title i was thinking i would see a baby looking like mama.. not that! OMG GORGEOUS!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Biscotti - scotti for short.


----------



## HorsieLove (Feb 4, 2012)

Aweee! Too cute! I like Willy, but maybe Blue could work as well?


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

What color halter should I buy him??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Blue. To match his eyes 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

He looks like he is splashed with sunlight... 

Peppered Sunlight
Sunsplash
Sunny

I know APHA lets you change a registered name for a fee as long as a horse does not have any points with them. Will the appy registry let you, and if they charge to do it, is it worth it to you to be able to pay to change it?

I bet he would look great in a baby blue halter, lime green... those are the only colors that come to mind for me.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

I think I could change his registered name but I'd rather not, I just don't want his barn name to be Willie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

I am terrible at names, but wanted to say he is awesome looking! I love his coloring. More pics please???


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

livestoride said:


> I am terrible at names, but wanted to say he is awesome looking! I love his coloring. More pics please???


I only have pics of him when he was younger since he isnt mine till I pick him up after weaning, I will continue to add older pics as I recieve them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

ThirteenAcres said:


> I like the name Oro for yellow/gold type horses. It means gold in Spanish. And that is in its masculine form. =)


WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Unique and Cute Masculine as well! Good pick!


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

Since his name is Blue Eyed Willie, which isn't bad at all, why not call him Blue instead of Willie? I think Blue is a cool name.


----------



## rosieroo (Jun 20, 2012)

Aur (pronounced Ayre) is Welsh for gold
Arian (a-ree-an) is Welsh for money
Ombre
Gold Bullion
Goldie
Gilford... is an English place name, apparently old English meaning golden river crossing


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

KissTheRing said:


> WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Unique and Cute Masculine as well! Good pick!


I was excited! I thought my suggestion was picked! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Names that come to mind when I look at him:

Corey
Max
Thor
Lemon
Pip
Baxter
Theo (Theodore)
Lightening
Cosmo 
Skip
Arrow
Tonka
Traveler
Ace
Admiral
Chip
Pistachio
Captain 
Baxter
Bingo
Echo
Cork
Leo
Maverick
Alex
Apollo
Dodge or Dodger
Bruce
Bruno
Chance
Chase
Cimarron 
Cole
King
Legend
Lego
Lotto
Molson
Leon
Tabasco
Toby
Cherokee
Ty
Oliver
Painter
Picasso
Puzzel
Gus
Gold


----------

